
TestFlight Beta Testing Goes Live for All iOS Developers - chris-at
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/23/testflight-beta-testing-goes-live-for-all-ios-developers/
======
chris-at
Though having to do a Beta App Review makes this useless.

